# Colorado Springs Squat



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a little warning. There MAY be homebums. But I found it and took 3 people there. Anyway, you get to the soup kitchen and go up passed Acacia park. When you get to ESM, go one more block, cross to the McDonalds and turn right. You should see a building in the middle of the block under construction. They stopped about 4 months ago. If the front door is locked, go under the porch and climb up to your right. The back is wide open, except for the side I didn't kick in. (There's 2 buildings) Don't go in the basement. Shit and trash. I'm not sure if they've gone back to it yet or not, but it was a nice squat. Its haunted for the record. :zombie::mummy: I'm gonna check it on Google Maps to see the address and if they're working on it. I'm in San Luis Obispo and I see them going down the street every few days.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 22, 2010)

The pic up there is what it looked like before construction. Odd.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

So yeah, I let this topic die, but here's the address

175 North Wahsatch Avenue, Colorado Springs, Colorado, United States
Its the small 1 story house between the trees. Remember: Old as fuck picture. There are no trees in the yard in front. And another warning!!: They probably have gone back to work on the shit hole, but there's 2 buildings. The main house and little apartments in the back. The one with the dirt mound has NOT been cracked, to my knowledge. That's the one behind the garage. The one by the neighbor's wood fence is open though. You can climb up the porch to get in the main house. Just kick REALLY HARD cuz it might be barred with a shovel. And FYI: If the people I took are still there, free stuff xD
Yu-Gi-Oh cards, Magic cards, etc. If you score anything, let me know. The arseholes that I took there turned out to be pedos. The girl is 16 and the guys are 38 and 27.
Power to the pirates


----------



## sons of vipers (Jun 15, 2011)

posting for later usage of information


----------



## coldsoap (Jan 19, 2014)

Is this still running? I'm here in the Springs till I get word that I'm welcome to ride the rails back to Seattle.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2014)

I might check this out I'll be in CO Springs in about a half hour


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 9, 2014)

just realized how old this thread is, so maybe not...


----------

